# Introducing the "AQUARIUM & POND EXPO" (APEX) at the LA County Fairplex in Pomona CA!



## MadMax (Nov 8, 2008)

*Introducing the "AQUARIUM & POND EXPO" (APEX) at the LA County Fairplex in Pomona CA!*

*Ladies and Gentlemen,*
*On behalf of Sunset Promotional Services, Inc. and staff, we are proud to introduce to you our latest creation for the aquatics hobby and supportive industries: *
*“THE AQUARIUM & POND EXPO” (APEX) *
*APEX will debut August 7th & 8th, 2010*
*at the Los Angeles County Fairplex in Pomona, California!* *(home of the LA County Fair)*

*







*

*APEX homepage*

*APEX is an ALL-AQUATICS marketplace that is all-inclusive of Saltwater, Freshwater, Outdoor Pond, Planted-tank, and every other unique facet of the aquatics hobby. *
*The APEX venue is one giant marketplace where attendees may see and purchase various product, equipment, and livestock from retailers in the industry. *
*Also present will be various supportive manufacturers who wish to display the latest innovative equipment and hardware.*
*APEX is open-to-the-public and fully encourages entire families to participate and visit. *

*The main goals of APEX are as follows: *
*1) Host the LARGEST VENUE for retail commerce in the aquatics industry!*
*2) INTRIGUE and INSPIRE those who ponder nature’s aquatic environment!*
*3) Facilitate the ATTRACTION of NEW ENTRANTS into the aquatics hobby! *

*APEX is actually ONE of FOUR large attractions that makeup the “LA Pet Fair”:*
*- Building 9: The Reptile Super Show: Reptile Super Show homepage*
*- Building 7: The Aquarium & Pond Expo: APEX homepage*
*- Building 6: The PET Expo USA: Pet Expo USA, homepage*
*- Building 4: The Everybody's Birdmart: Everybodys Birdmart home Page*

*







*


*All Four shows are operated independently but in conjunction with each other to bring you one giant animal exposition the same weekend, in the same location, and at the same time! *
*You will be given the opportunity to visit our closely-related cousins in the world of aquatics, reptiles, aviary, and perhaps acquire a new hobby in the process. We cordially invite you to learn more about APEX and perhaps include us as part of your family entertainment for summer 2010!*

*For Booth Information, please contact us at [email protected] or call (714) 530-1094*
*Booth prices for APEX are only $400 per 10'x10' space!*

*







*



*Thank You for your participation and support!*
*Aquarium & Pond Expo (APEX)*
*Sunset Promotional Services, Inc.*

*







*

*....*





*...............*


----------

